

Dad spends 7 years on incredibly detailed maze - llambda
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2013/01/21/dad-spends-7-years-on-incredibly-detailed-maze/

======
tellarin
Amazingly detailed and layered!

I'd love to know more about how it was created. Too bad I don't speak Japanese
to ask directly. :-/

------
troymc
Wow, this thing is incredible, one of a kind. I wouldn't be surprised if it
gets put in a museum eventually.

